# The most common objections you get



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So what are the most common objections from people you get, and now i mean a person who you have just met and may never see/contact again, a person who doesn't know anything of you.

The most common objection which i get when i am telling to a person whom i don't know/don't yet know is that they say something like " You are trying to look smarter than you are" , " You are a kid trying to be a grown up". IT may result from their false stereotype that all classical music listeners are smart old serious people or kids whos parents forced them to listen to it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am increasingly tempted, when asked what music I listen to, to tell people that I cannot stand music. Any of it. Good question whether THAT will shut them up.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't usually have those conversations with people I have only passing contact with. However, I have had such conversations with the postmen who deliver the CDs I order. Both the last and the current postmen were avid fans of music. Neither has ever said anything about my music (pretty near exclusively classical, these days, with occasional exceptions), but the former postman tried to get me interested in his music: local bands. The current postman recently bought himself a deluxe keyboard. I told him which albums he was delivering, and he appeared interested, but he didn't tell me what he plays on his keyboard, just that he was very excited to learn.

I am not ashamed of my taste and have learned, through the decades, that my taste is unpopular. There is no point in trying to convince anyone. Many years ago, I used to try, in vain. Usually, others will give me the old "You're kidding me, you don't like <insert name of some 60s-70s classic rock band>," followed by a list of hit songs of the era and an attempt to make me concede that I recognize them to be great. And I guess they are, sort of. I'm just not interested.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I used to watch orchestral performances on youtube when I was in college and people couldn't understand why I watched these old clowns waving their arms in the air. Frankly even I could not understand why a conductor was needed, but then I saw.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> I don't usually have those conversations with people I have only passing contact with. However, I have had such conversations with the postmen who deliver the CDs I order. Both the last and the current postmen were avid fans of music. Neither has ever said anything about my music (pretty near exclusively classical, these days, with occasional exceptions), but the former postman tried to get me interested in his music: local bands. The current postman recently bought himself a deluxe keyboard. I told him which albums he was delivering, and he appeared interested, but he didn't tell me what he plays on his keyboard, just that he was very excited to learn.
> 
> I am not ashamed of my taste and have learned, through the decades, that my taste is unpopular. There is no point in trying to convince anyone. Many years ago, I used to try, in vain. Usually, others will give me the old "You're kidding me, you don't like <insert name of some 60s-70s classic rock band>," followed by a list of hit songs of the era and an attempt to make me concede that I recognize them to be great. And I guess they are, sort of. I'm just not interested.


I find this strange because I carried a lot of records with me in the army. The young national servicemen (draftees) who were nearly all from the rough ends of east and north London would come in for a listen often. But they did say that they would not dare listen to that type of music at home. It says something about the culture we live in.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

moody said:


> I find this strange.... The young national servicemen... did say that they would not dare listen to that type of music at home. It says something about the culture we live in.


Bear in mind that I listen to quite a lot of modern (atonal/dissonant) music, but not exclusively, as I also like Bach, Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart and the Romantic era a lot.

I have said this in a number of threads recently (it's a tidbit I latched onto from some books I read recently), that prior to the existence of the recording industry, in the XIX[SUP]th[/SUP] Century, everyone heard classical music. It was a music for the masses. It was only with the advent of recordings that the popular genres took over. So it should not surprise that "young national servicemen" or anyone would like classical music.

I'm not sure exactly what this reversal says about our contemporary culture, but it would be interesting to know


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I don't disclose my taste in music often. When I have done I haven't encountered objections, more puzzled looks and feigned interest, or a general feeling of uncomfortableness. The most positive reaction I've got is, "I like classical music, it's so relaxing" which I don't really know how to respond to.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't get objections. Vermonters figure if I want to listen to that crap it's my business.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Garlic said:


> I don't disclose my taste in music often. When I have done I haven't encountered objections, more puzzled looks and feigned interest, or a general feeling of uncomfortableness. The most positive reaction I've got is, "I like classical music, it's so relaxing" which I don't really know how to respond to.


When discussing music, a "So relaxing" comment is like saying "Oh that was a filling meal" after eating. I don't want to generalise, but I've seen that the only people who say that are ones who don't really care for (classical) music.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm old enough that no one cares (except my wife, who thinks I'm an old fart anyway). But when I was young (teens/college) I more got objections that I didn't particularly like rock, than that I liked classical. It was bothersome being the odd man out, and I didn't get into musical preferences on first chats lest it be thought I was putting on airs, but I pretty much refused to pretend I liked something I didn't just for the sake of getting along.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An objection I never heard but read somewhere: "It sounds like they're always trying to make a tune but never quite do."


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

^ I've heard that about jazz. A similar comment I've heard a couple of times about jazz is "why can't they just play the tune?".


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Whenever I disclose my musical tastes, I get various reactions. While I don't strictly listen to classical (almost exclusively 20th century, avant-garde, dissonant), the other forms of music I listen to are relatively unpopular, obscure, complex and require a high level of musicianship. 

One I get often is, "are you a musician?". As if only musicians are able to appreciate challenging music.

I also get the response mentioned above, "I like classical music, it's so relaxing". Because of course, all classical sounds like Pachelbel's Canon in D or Ravel's Bolero. Whenever I get this response I feel it is my duty to play something by Carter, Penderecki, Berg, Webern...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I find that a lot of people will say, "I really enjoy classical music!" When you ask them which pieces they especially like, they answer, "Well, I couldn't actually name any..."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a little fuzzy; is the OP about the most common objections people have at first blush or objections people have to my music taste? 

As far as the first aspect, people who get to know me confess that when they first saw me, they were intimidated by me. Maybe it's that I'm 6'4" (though thin) and have an "intelligent" look, whatever that means. But then my grandkids get around me and ruin that image.

As far as music, the people I play with tend to be intimidated also, because the tell me that with all my musical knowledge, they're afraid I'll be judging their shortcomings. But when we start playing, they find the opposite; I like to play harmony under them, listen to their playing style, and do my best to make them sound good, and if I have a student or former student, I give them my solos.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I almost never cofess when I don't have to, ie. when getting to know each other is not the reason I'm seeing the person. Once somebody noticed that I'm hesitant to talk about it and asked me many times about what music do I like. So at some point I had to go almost like HANG YOURSELF, I'M NOT GOING TO TELL YOU WHAT MUSIC DO I LIKE EVEN IF YOU ASK ME ONCE MORE WITH LOADED GUN IN YOUR HAND. 

Uhm, come to think of it, that might have been even more awkward than confessing that I'm classical music listener?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I couldn't care less what other people think of my taste in music. I like what I like. I remember at school being laughed at by some particularly moronic youths for having a disc of Horowitz playing Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no2. All I could do was pity their ignorance. Since then nothing bothers me. My kids don't share my taste in classical music. But they do like (and play) music so that's fine. I tried initiating my daughter into opera today but she said: 'why don't they just get on with it instead of keep singing?' Which shows you can't win them all!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I find that a lot of people will say, "I really enjoy classical music!" When you ask them which pieces they especially like, they answer, "Well, I couldn't actually name any..."


Or worse, they say "Mozart! He's the one who was born deaf, right?"


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

People just think I'm smart, and ask me if I compose. Then, if there's a piano around, I'll play something. 

Some people tell me I'll be the next Mozart. I'm not very confident in that one.... I think it's just that they only know Mozart. And the guy who wrote the Nutcracker.

Not to mention the one who was like, "dun-dun-dun-DUUUUHHN" which made him genius!!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Aramis said:


> I almost never cofess when I don't have to, ie. when getting to know each other is not the reason I'm seeing the person. Once somebody noticed that I'm hesitant to talk about it and asked me many times about what music do I like. So at some point I had to go almost like HANG YOURSELF, I'M NOT GOING TO TELL YOU WHAT MUSIC DO I LIKE EVEN IF YOU ASK ME ONCE MORE WITH LOADED GUN IN YOUR HAND.
> 
> Uhm, come to think of it, that might have been even more awkward than confessing that I'm classical music listener?


Hmm.... How about admitting you're on a _classical_ music forum, not just a music one? Come on, be proud!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Classical is never something I've gotten ridiculed or negative responses about, not even in high school as I recall -- except from my ex-wife who would not accompany me out of town to see Holst's The Planets because she'd heard there were singers and she refused to go hear _*opera!*_ And she said the last word as an expletive, "ex-" being the operative syllable in our relationship, but for many other reasons as well. Most people are very respectful and at worst will say they don't know much about it or it's not their thing. I have the advantage of being well versed in other forms of music too, and they know I'm not going to try to force any of it on them.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

KenOC said:


> An objection I never heard but read somewhere: "It sounds like they're always trying to make a tune but never quite do."


This helps explain, 'it's very relaxing'.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have gotten various reactions. Most have been mentioned. They ask you if you're a musician or play an instrument, they say they like classical because its relaxing, they ask you to identify a tune if they hum it and so on. I have gotten similar things from musicians as well, they think I'm one of them, what do I play and all that. But I have received no objections as such, at least not as an adult. People are more likely to compliment me in some way or express some sort of discomfiture at themselves not knowing classical music enough. 

In being at school, it was very different. There where very few kids into classical there, and if they where they tended to be learning to play an instrument. So it was not very cool, but some people respected it, funnily enough.

Since people have talked of these experiences, is classical fandom like a type of splendid isolation? Maybe its a topic for another thread all together but its interesting reading the responses.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I have no other friends that share in my love of classical/orchestral music. So, outside of my more immediate family, no one really even knows. I'm not really hiding it, it just never comes up in idle banter with co-workers or friends except on rare occasion, and event then I don't harp on it (pun excusable). That's probably the main reason I come to this message board; gives me a chance to actually share, respond and converse on topics I so seldom get an opportunity to exercise.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't remember any negative reactions. I do live and work in communities that are highly educated and tend to value classical music more highly than most. My parents listen to classical music. My wife, daughter, and one brother-in-law are all professional classical musicians. Most people I know have given their children music lessons (piano, violin, or cello). 

I don't talk about classical music often, but the reactions generally are favorable or accepting.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

To give an example of the reaction I get, I was recently discussing music taste with a fitness instructor at the gym. When I told him I liked classical music, he made the usual "Yes me too, it is very relaxing" comment, before jocularly remarking that it is "not very good to work out to." Then I made him aware of pieces such as the Rite of Spring and the finale to Sibelius' 5th. But whenever I return to this gym, they still insist on blasting the same awful rap music to get the lads pumped, etc...

So yes, most people react with polite indifference but ultimately a closed-minded reluctance to shift from their firmly ingrained perceptions.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

jani said:


> So what are the most common objections from people you get, and now i mean a person who you have just met and may never see/contact again, a person who doesn't know anything of you.
> 
> The most common objection which i get when i am telling to a person whom i don't know/don't yet know is that they say something like " You are trying to look smarter than you are" , " You are a kid trying to be a grown up". IT may result from their false stereotype that all classical music listeners are smart old serious people or kids whos parents forced them to listen to it.


I suspect most of those who have stereotypes of who listens to classical music are actually younger people, so they are the ones who probably make judgements on other young people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I find that a lot of people will say, "I really enjoy classical music!" When you ask them which pieces they especially like, they answer, "Well, I couldn't actually name any..."


But when pressed further they will say (or possibly sing/hum/whistle): "You know, that one that goes 'di-la-di-da-da-di-dum-dah-kerfunk-dum-di-bobble-bobble-bubble-diwah-diwah' like in that TV commercial for [fancy luxury product/marque of automobile...].
I always say "Nah, never 'eard it!"


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, my head is still spinning from the time a colleague of mine told me she loves classical music. Especially pan flute.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am a bit surprised to read that many of you are a bit "unwilling" or hesitant to discuss your love for classical music with other people. In relative terms, classical music is definitely less popular than some other forms of music but I believe we should be proud of our passion and speak freely about it. I am not afraid of getting into discussions about why and what I like about classical music with others.

It's not like we are not aware of other genres of music and lived under a rock for 30 years. Most of us listen to other types anyway.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

ah...relaxing.

I once started chatting to someone who was new to classical music whilst we were waiting to see a performance. It was her first time and she said she was getting into it because it relaxes her...she'd bought one of those "chill out" CDs. You know the ones - it probably had Gymnopedie no.1 or something like that on it.
Fine by me. You have to start somewhere. The last thing I hear her say is "I hope I don't nod off".
...then Verdi's Requiem - Dies Irae kicks in. 
She had eyes like saucers. I don't think that one was on the CD.


I don't know what the most common objection is but I do know the most recent. Some guy sparks up a music conversation but turns his nose up when I mention classical...the usual stuff.
...then he quips that he does know one 'Mozart song' as if it had just returned from the darkest recesses of his memory.

Okay, great. That's a start. What is it?
I kid you not. He starts singing 'Rock Me Amadeus' by Falco (or at least, the Amadeus! Amadeus! part) 

Brilliant.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> I don't know what the most common objection is but I do know the most recent. Some guy sparks up a music conversation but turns his nose up when I mention classical...the usual stuff.
> ...then he quips that he does know one 'Mozart song' as if it had just returned from the darkest recesses of his memory.
> 
> Okay, great. That's a start. What is it?
> ...


Wait, wait... you met bellbottom?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Well, my head is still spinning from the time a colleague of mine told me she loves classical music. Especially pan flute.


Well Brian, would you have had the same reaction if she had said she loves classical music, especially the Jewish harp?




 (the soloist enters at the 1 min. mark)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I was discussing classical music with an old friend and was told by him that he wasn't interested in that style because he likes his music (direct quote) "More emotionally intense and/or suspenseful", and for that reason he prefers heavy metal and movie soundtrack music like Hans Zimmer!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

tdc said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was discussing classical music with an old friend and was told by him that he wasn't interested in that style because he likes his music (direct quote) "More emotionally intense and/or suspenseful", and for that reason he prefers heavy metal and movie soundtrack music like Hans Zimmer!


More emotionally intense? Suspenseful? And how about that "relaxing"?

I ask people what they think of classical music, and over half start improvising some slow, high-pitched melody. "Calming!" Or "good when you want to relax, or sleep." SLEEP?! Sheesh, I couldn't even sleep to a Serenade (for Strings), how on Earth can they expect me to fall asleep to an overture!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Who cares what other people think about your tastes, just listen to what you like and value.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

mstar said:


> More emotionally intense? Suspenseful?


^ Yes, what made the comment more surprising to me is that I had given him links to listen to of pieces like Mahler's 2nd symphony and Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_. I just don't think this individual quite understands the language of classical music, and is just more accustomed to his "emotional intensity and suspense", coming in quicker more obvious bursts, as opposed to densely packed within a rich tapestry.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

tdc said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was discussing classical music with an old friend and was told by him that he wasn't interested in that style because he likes his music (direct quote) "More emotionally intense and/or suspenseful", and for that reason he prefers heavy metal and movie soundtrack music like Hans Zimmer!


A silly comment, considering that the roots of heavy metal are actually in classical.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> A silly comment, considering that the roots of heavy metal are actually in classical.


I agree it was a silly comment, though I'm not sure I agree that the roots of heavy metal are in classical. I have a hard time picturing Tony Iommi and Ozzy sitting around listening to a lot of classical music (though I could be wrong). I always thought the roots of metal was closer to just in rock music, and then later in the '80s instrumentalists like Randy Rhoads infused a lot of classical sensibilities into metal which became very influential to later bands such as Metallica.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

"You like classical music? Oh, so you're one of THOSE people..."


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Winterreisender said:


> To give an example of the reaction I get, I was recently discussing music taste with a fitness instructor at the gym. When I told him I liked classical music, he made the usual "Yes me too, it is very relaxing" comment, before jocularly remarking that it is "not very good to work out to." Then I made him aware of pieces such as the Rite of Spring and the finale to Sibelius' 5th. But whenever I return to this gym, they still insist on blasting the same awful rap music to get the lads pumped, etc....


Maybe try that gym to play these? ABC Classics have released these classical compilations for those doing workouts. I think there's plenty of "pumped" classical out there - and I think people might like it as a change from the usual stuff.



















Centropolis said:


> I am a bit surprised to read that many of you are a bit "unwilling" or hesitant to discuss your love for classical music with other people. In relative terms, classical music is definitely less popular than some other forms of music but I believe we should be proud of our passion and speak freely about it. I am not afraid of getting into discussions about why and what I like about classical music with others.
> 
> It's not like we are not aware of other genres of music and lived under a rock for 30 years. Most of us listen to other types anyway.


I think its okay to talk about classical if one is in a receptive environment. I have come across other classical listeners. I think people are worried about talking about it, about being labelled certain things, being put in a box and so on. Well if we all keep silent about it, how are we going to meet others into it? I suppose there is a right and wrong place to talk about classical music, but I think there is no harm, especially the older one gets. Hard for the very young though where coolness, and the perceptions of it reign supreme. The need to confirm stays on in adulthood though, but sometimes you just have to say **** it, I'm just going to be myself not some clone, seriously. It might give courage to others to do the same, who knows?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

tdc said:


> ^ Yes, what made the comment more surprising to me is that I had given him links to listen to of pieces like Mahler's 2nd symphony and Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_. I just don't think this individual quite understands the language of classical music, and is just more accustomed to his "emotional intensity and suspense", coming in quicker more obvious bursts, as opposed to densely packed within a rich tapestry.


Did he listen to them? Sorry to put that question into perspective....

"Sure, I did! I started it, skipped to the middle for a few seconds, then tried to listen to the end, but it must not have been classical music - it sounded like it wasn't dead." :lol:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

tdc said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was discussing classical music with an old friend and was told by him that he wasn't interested in that style because he likes his music (direct quote) "More emotionally intense and/or suspenseful", and for that reason he prefers heavy metal and movie soundtrack music like Hans Zimmer!


I find Zimmer's work very moving...or at least my bowels do every time the Zimmer Horn fires up.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> A silly comment, considering that the roots of heavy metal are actually in classical.


Heavy Metal is for limp-wristed sissies who can't handle Prokofiev or Bartok...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Classical music gots no beats. 

It needs BEATS. Where's the rhythm?

Here's something to think about. I've heard a lot of people who don't like classical say that the pieces are too long. But from what I've seen, the average length of a non-classical album is much longer than the average length of a symphony. And I'm pretty sure most of these people listen to entire albums at once. So what's the deal there?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> Here's something to think about. I've heard a lot of people who don't like classical say that the pieces are too long. But from what I've seen, the average length of a non-classical album is much longer than the average length of a symphony. And I'm pretty sure most of these people listen to entire albums at once. So what's the deal there?


I think you have to go back to Baroque-era dance suites. Yes, they were pieces to dance to, or at least inspired by dances. And everybody knew the dances. A decent pop album, though, has several advantages over the Baroque suites: It's not all in one key, the "affect" presented by each song is often more sharply defined, and the styles are often more varied. All this means that many pop albums can maintain the listener's interest for a longer time.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

violadude said:


> Here's something to think about. I've heard a lot of people who don't like classical say that the pieces are too long. But from what I've seen, the average length of a non-classical album is much longer than the average length of a symphony. And I'm pretty sure most of these people listen to entire albums at once. So what's the deal there?


Do people still do this? I did, when I regularly listened to albums, but I always thought I was unusual. Most people I know don't even listen to a whole song at once. They skip around, maybe skip to their favourite bit, and then skip to something else. Maybe says something about the people I know, but I think this approach to music is quite common these days.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

tdc said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was discussing classical music with an old friend and was told by him that he wasn't interested in that style because he likes his music (direct quote) "More emotionally intense and/or suspenseful", and for that reason he prefers heavy metal and movie soundtrack music like Hans Zimmer!


I was discussing music with a colleague at work and mentioned Wagner, to which he replied, "the heavy metal of classical music!"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

tdc said:


> I agree it was a silly comment, though I'm not sure I agree that the roots of heavy metal are in classical. I have a hard time picturing Tony Iommi and Ozzy sitting around listening to a lot of classical music (though I could be wrong). I always thought the roots of metal was closer to just in rock music, and then later in the '80s instrumentalists like Randy Rhoads infused a lot of classical sensibilities into metal which became very influential to later bands such as Metallica.


Well, I think classical music was subconsciously already in the minds of metal musicians - everyone's heard the beginning of Beethoven's 5th, for example, which could basically be a typical 'metal' riff. Of course it's true that heavy metal has strong roots in blues and rock, but a lot of it has been moving in the 'classical' direction for a while now. Vivaldi's Four Seasons could easily be a metal album if made with electric guitars. So can a Sturm und Drang symphony, I think.

The said person might've not heard the more 'emotionally intense' classical music yet, not all classical music sounds the same .


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

"C..Classical music? Mozart and stuff? Really? .. _Only_ classical music? No pop music or anything?"
People get over it. I don't really get why it's odd to begin with, but fine. I would have once laughed at it, I'm certain. And I enjoy it, so who cares? As long as people don't assume I'm trying to look more intelligent, or otherwise to show superiority, 'tis all fine.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

GGluek said:


> I'm old enough that no one cares (except my wife, who thinks I'm an old fart anyway)


I must also be old enough that no one cares 

The only negative response (if you can even count this as negative) is my piano students who tease me for not knowing any Katy Perry songs.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

hreichgott said:


> The only negative response (if you can even count this as negative) is my piano students who tease me for not knowing any Katy Perry songs.


These music students...

Years ago now, I talked to music school staff, as I wanted to study there (it didn't happen after all) and they asked me what music do I listen to. I replied with bunch of classical music names, mostly household composers like Mahler (at that time I was into this kind of thing) and they were like WHAT, REALLY? WE'RE SURPRISED! OUR STUDENTS DON'T LISTEN TO ANYTHIG LIKE THAT!

In the damn music school.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Aramis said:


> [...] Years ago now, I talked to music school staff, as I wanted to study there (it didn't happen after all) and they asked me what music do I listen to. I replied with bunch of classical music names, mostly household composers like Mahler (at that time I was into this kind of thing) and they were like WHAT, REALLY? WE'RE SURPRISED! OUR STUDENTS DON'T LISTEN TO ANYTHIG LIKE THAT!
> In the damn music school.


Dear Aramis,
You are surprised by this? I don't know what instrument you play, but did you ever (for your Conservatoire's '_Prix_') submit a programme that included a work by Xenakis (let us say for example, 'KOTTOS') or Stockhausen? Did you never come up against the brick wall of incomprehension before?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

jani said:


> So what are the most common objections from people you get, and now i mean a person who you have just met and may never see/contact again, a person who doesn't know anything of you.
> 
> The most common objection which i get when i am telling to a person whom i don't know/don't yet know is that they say something like " You are trying to look smarter than you are" , " You are a kid trying to be a grown up". IT may result from their false stereotype that all classical music listeners are smart old serious people or kids whos parents forced them to listen to it.


Lately it appers to be that my threads are largely useless and that I don't have a clue about music. 

But onwards and forwards with it. I won't let anyone put me down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Lately it appers to be that my threads are largely useless and that I don't have a clue about music.
> But onwards and forwards with it. I won't let anyone put me down.


Good for you. !No pasaran! we could say. But for the record, my dear ArtMusic (perhaps a friend of someone recently banned? Let us not pursue that avenue for there be dragons...), I do find your posts rather inflammatory. But you amuse me, and so I indulge you.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I really don't remember what objections or misunderstandings I've heard -- they're all wildly similar, and most genuinely pointless, i.e. asked without any intention of really wanting to know why I do or what I get out of it.

The funniest one I read was a Q on another forum, 
*"Why do you guys listen to that stuff? What does it mean? I mean it has no words, even."*


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I sometimes get subtle forms of derision from strangers when I mention my love of Sibelius and Shostakovich, and I fear that even some of my friends will walk away from me when I start going on rants about Norgard (who I've just discovered).


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

The most common objection I get is: "Jeez, you call _that_ music?"


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> I sometimes get subtle forms of derision from strangers when I mention my love of Sibelius and Shostakovich, and I fear that even some of my friends will walk away from me when I start going on rants about Norgard (who I've just discovered).


It's difficult but if a stranger approached me and starting ranting about his butterfly collection, I might not be much interested.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> It's difficult but if a stranger approached me and starting ranting about his butterfly collection, I might not be much interested.


Exactly!

There quickly comes the moment when you realize your keen interest is "specialized" compared to general conversational fare, and learn to not expect the world to share your enthusiasm or knowledge about the subject about which you are so passionate.

I was a guest at a friend's small social gathering, where one of the guests was also in the same business as the host.

After about twenty minutes of shop talk on their part, with the few others in the room just looking about, rather blank, I interjected this into the conversation, 
_"Did I ever mention to either of you the fascinating function and use of secondary dominant chords?"_

They got the point, apologized for talking their specialty in a general social setting: we all laughed readily and easily, and got about to other talk.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Wait, wait... you met bellbottom?


I think he attained legendary status with this video


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

^ no, it was greater achievement when he added flute obbligato part in virtouso manner to this song:


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I study in a music conservatory and some students there don't even believe I actually like classical music. They think we're all "forced" to like it.

Also, this was probably the most annoying comment I ever got from someone: "Beethoven? You seriously listen to that old music? Get with the times!" I wanted to punch that guy.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I couldn't imagine getting comments like that; no one has ever told me that I'm pretentious for listening to classical music. Most people think it's cool, even if they don't appreciate it the way I do. But people who know my love for dubstep and other modern music get a little bit of a shock when they find out classical is actually my favorite genre.

I did have someone tell me "but classical music isn't relevant!" once. That stung a little bit...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Some people think I listen to classical music just to be "different." Sheesh, what an insult.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I study in a music conservatory and some students there don't even believe I actually like classical music. They think we're all "forced" to like it.


Students attending the conservatory don't believe classical music students enjoy classical music?????? Seriously?


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> Students attending the conservatory don't believe classical music students enjoy classical music?????? Seriously?


This sounds pretty insane indeed...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> I think he attained legendary status with this video


Is this really Bellbottom?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> Students attending the conservatory don't believe classical music students enjoy classical music?????? Seriously?


Yes I heard students there say they dont like classical music. Some really advanced students even. I was just as surprised as you. Putting your kids there to learn music is really popular now which means a lot of kids are being forced and many of them have absolutely no interest. I know because I tried giving them a lesson last week and it was hell.
Some singing students for example are only there because they want singing classes but when they are told they are supposed to sing classical they complain about it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> Yes I heard students there say they dont like classical music. Some really advanced students even. I was just as surprised as you. Putting your kids there to learn music is really popular now which means a lot of kids are being forced and many of them have absolutely no interest. I know because I tried giving them a lesson last week and it was hell.
> Some singing students for example are only there because they want singing classes but when they are told they are supposed to sing classical they complain about it.


Correct me if I'm wrong but with the amount of work that is required to get a degree in performance or composition it seems unlikely to me that anyone who didn't really love the music would graduate. As far as the ones just taking a few lessons, at least it will give them some exposure to the music. Many of them may come to appreciate it later.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I often object to pop music when someone says that they don't like classical and says I should listen to pop, I end up criticising voice leading and harmonisation and lack of development in pop music to tell them why I don't like it.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

tdc said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but with the amount of work that is required to get a degree in performance or composition it seems unlikely to me that anyone who didn't really love the music would graduate. As far as the ones just taking a few lessons, at least it will give them some exposure to the music. Many of them may come to appreciate it later.


I know music students whose primary interest is not classical, but none I don't think who don't like it at all. To be honest, though, it's even so probably less work and a lot more interesting than something like a law degree.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have known quite a few students who opted for English Literature 'A'-level while not actually liking to read, let alone read literature. They just muddled through on the lessons & cramming up set books. But I can't see that working with music...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You're so optimistic. I've met a person who was successfully majoring two fields, viola and conducting. She wasn't familiar with Rach 2nd and the biggest compliment she had about piece she actually played on viola was like "it's baroque piece but surprisingly it's great, it actually sounds like movie music!".


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

violadude said:


> Is this really Bellbottom?


The man, the myth, the one and only

I should point out that I haven't shown anything here that hasn't been posted by himself on another thread.
Hey, if you've got the skills - flaunt it.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

violadude said:


> Is this really Bellbottom?


The man, the myth, the one and only

I should point out that I haven't shown anything here that hasn't been posted by himself on another thread. 
Hey, if you've got the skills - flaunt it.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Tristan said:


> I did have someone tell me "but classical music isn't relevant!" once. That stung a little bit...


My understanding is that the band Muse could fill pretty much any rock venue in the world.
A few songs from the same album.





 ...Chopin's Nocturne op.9 no.2 (3:45)...and is that Williams' Parade of the Slave Children? (1:35)




 ...Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata at the start




 ....Saint-Saens' Samson and Delilah (2:18)

I can't be bothered going through the whole album - or whatever else they've done.
...but you get the idea.


----------

